# 86 Johnson 28 Special issue



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a pinched gasket or corrosion/chip causing a gap
between the inner exhaust tube and the block.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/46126.cfm


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Brett, 

I checked it and it looks fine. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Find the exact location of the leak, mark it, disassemble to determine cause.

Or

The ******* solution, find the exact location of the leak and fill it with hi-temp sealant.

Doesn't fix the cause, but it blocks the symptoms.


----------

